# Hunting Seasons



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

I live in Maryland, U.S.A. Squirrels and rabbits are game animals around here and in our neighboring states of Virginia and Pennsylvania.
Judging by the hunting pictures and videos I see, this isn't there case in many other places.
We have fairly limited hunting seasons on these critters, and, in fact, they can't be legally taken with a Slingshot.
I would enjoy knowing where people are hunting when they post about squirrels and rabbits. Such information could make a useful argument in trying to expand the uses of Slingshots in my areas.
Of course, the expansion of hunting is an uphill fight, but agreement from other jurisdictions might help.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I live in MS. . We have a spring and fall hunting season for squirrels but it's illegal to hunt with a slingshot here however.. I live 11 minutes from AL where you can hunt with a slingshot.. and I'm not saying where I was when I post hunting pics.. (let's just assume I'm in AL)


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Steve32 said:


> I live in Maryland, U.S.A. Squirrels and rabbits are game animals around here and in our neighboring states of Virginia and Pennsylvania.
> Judging by the hunting pictures and videos I see, this isn't there case in many other places.
> We have fairly limited hunting seasons on these critters, and, in fact, they can't be legally taken with a Slingshot.
> I would enjoy knowing where people are hunting when they post about squirrels and rabbits. Such information could make a useful argument in trying to expand the uses of Slingshots in my areas.
> ...


A lot of states have hunting provisions for "pest animals" on your own property. Such provisions allow for you, as the land owner, to take "pest animals" year round and can also allow you to have people take "pest animals" year round with your permission. "Pest animal" can mean various things in various states, but usually the definition is something like an animal you find to be causing harm to your property. Some states have a list of what is a pest animal, others consider pest animals to be invasive species. The "Pest animal" statutes usually have clauses for things like deer, bear, elk, and other large gane species stating that if you kill one on your property you need to contact a game warden to file a report.

I'd suggest looking through your states hunting laws and see if you have a pest animal clause, or contact a game warden and ask.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Sep 22, 2012)

NY is september- feb 28th on grey squirrel and I believe rabbit starts in october.

As far as I know only unprotected species can be hunted with slingshots in NY, so red squirrels, chipmunks, starling and hosp are about the only things ill go after with mine. No big deal, I enjoy using my air rifles for squirrels.


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

In Missouri we can hunt "anything except deer and turkey" with a slingshot, not sure I want to hit a bobcat with a sling, but there you go, it must be during regular season, and all tags and bag limits apply. :naughty:


----------

